# Traductor/Intérprete



## swift_precision

La pregunta está dirigida a Lauranazario pero si alguien sepa la repuesta puede explicarme si quiere..... 

Puedes aclarar algo para mi porque algo en tu perfil me cuesta un poco trabajo entender: se dice eres una tranductora profesional pero también se dice eres intérprete médico. ¿Cúal es la diferencia entonces entre tranductor y intérprete como por ejemplo intérprete de la ONU???


----------



## Aleda

Hola, no soy Laurazanario pero soy traductora también y te puedo aclarar tu duda.
El traductor se dedica nada más que a traducir texto escrito.
El intérprete a traducir (interpretar) en tiempo real el discurso hablado. O sea, a otras personas, no a un texto de un libro.
Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos
Ale


----------



## swift_precision

ah sí....gracias Aleda


----------



## lauranazario

swift_precision said:
			
		

> La pregunta está dirigida a Lauranazario pero si alguien sepa la repuesta puede explicarme si quiere.....
> 
> Puedes aclarar algo para mi porque algo en tu perfil me cuesta un poco trabajo entender: se dice eres una tranductora profesional pero también se dice eres intérprete médico. ¿Cúal es la diferencia entonces entre tranductor y intérprete como por ejemplo intérprete de la ONU???


Lauranazario aquí a tus órdenes... 

Soy *traductora profesional* porque los traductores son los que trabajamos con materia escrita, nos valemos de diccionarios y de materiales de referencia que podemos consultar para hacer nuestro trabajo.

Soy *intérprete médico* porque los intérpretes son las personas que hacen "traducción mental"... o sea, que se hace en vivo, justo en ese momento, frente a una persona que requiere nuestros servicios. Aquí no hay tiempo ni pausas para consultar diccionarios. Todo se hace al instante.

Existen tres tipos de interpretación: "simultánea" (una persona habla en español y yo voy repitiendo lo que él dice, pero en inglés y unas cuantras palabras "detrás" de él), "consecutiva" (una persona habla, hace una pausa y yo traducco lo que el dijo) y "a la vista" (que es cuando me dan un documento, lo reviso por unos instantes y traduczo oralmente lo la información que contiene).

¿Más preguntas? Con mucho gusto las contestaré. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## swift_precision

MuchiSIsimas gracias a Lauran y también a Aleda.


----------



## swift_precision

Y Lauran...¿Cúal de las tres tipos de interpretación a ti te parece la más fácil ?  ¿Sueles usar todas tipos o algunas?


----------



## lauranazario

swift_precision said:
			
		

> Y Lauran...¿Cúal de las tres tipos de interpretación a ti te parece la más fácil ?  ¿Sueles usar todas tipos o algunas?


En lo que a mí respecta... tiendo a pensar que la interpretación consecutiva es más "fácil" (nótese las comillas) porque dependiendo del deponente o el hablante, se puede establecer un ritmo relativamente cómodo.

Cabe la pena destacar que tanto la interpretación consecutiva como la simultánea tienen sus propios retos muy particulares y hay que hacerles frente con técnicas mentales diferentes.

En consecutiva, tienes que desarrollar más tu capacidad de memorizar a corto plazo... memorizar el parlamento que dijo la persona --tal como lo dijo-- para luego "recitarlo" coherentemente en el idioma al que se va a interpretar.

En simultánea, es preciso desarrollar la capacidad de escuchar más atentamente al que habla y de tratar de no escuchar tu propia voz para que así tus propias palabras no te hagan perder el hilo de lo que el otro va diciendo. En simultánea a menudo tienes que "esperar" un poco para que la persona vaya construyendo su frase de manera que tú puedas reformularla correctamente con la gramática y la sintaxis correcta del idioma al cual interpretas. Por eso es que vamos "detrás" del que habla.

Estas explicaciones --a grandes razgos-- aplican tanto a los intérpretes médicos como yo (que tenemos más conocimientos anatomía, sintomatología, enfermedades y padecimientos, etc.) como a los intérpretes jurídicos, que saben más de terminología legal, procedimientos, cargos, etc.

Debo añadir que están los intérpretes "de conferencia", que son personas que interpretan ponencias de oradores (a menudo reciben el material de la ponencia por adelantado, para que vayan buscando la terminología --por lo menos ese fue mi caso en una ocasión que tuve que hacer simultánea en una presentación de transportación). También son intérpretes "de conferencia" las personas asignadas a ejecutivos (o los que trabajan en el certamen de Miss Universo), que se dedican a interpretar conversaciones "normales" (o sea, que se dan en un ambiente social y no son parte de una presentación/seminario).

Que sigan las preguntas. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Felicidades Laura!

Yo carezco de esa habilidad de interpretar a otras personas.  Me pongo demasiado nerviosa al momento de interpretar asi que para mi es mas facil la traduccion.  Me gusta mas.

Saludos


----------



## lauranazario

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Felicidades Laura!
> 
> Yo carezco de esa habilidad de interpretar a otras personas.  Me pongo demasiado nerviosa al momento de interpretar asi que para mi es mas facil la traduccion.  Me gusta mas.


Gracias Maríaguadalupe.

A la verdad que el asunto del nerviosismo es algo con lo que cada persona tiene que lidiar según su propia necesidad. Recuerdo mi primera, primerísima experiencia interpretando... fue en una deposición de un testigo en un bufete de abogados. Estaba SUPER nerviosa, pero me reconfortaron mucho las palabras de mi estimadísima profesora Janis Palma (¡una eminencia!), quien siempre nos inculcó que un buen intérprete es un ente "transparente", una persona cuya presencia no se "siente" ya que él o ella sólo es la "voz" de quen habla.

Recuerdo que en aquella primera deposición, yo solamente miraba al deponente, en mi intento de que los presentes también lo miraran a él como si fuera él quien estuviesa hablando en inglés. Creo que me funcionó porque sólo en una ocasión, uno de los abogados me miró cuando utilizó una palabra diferente a la que yo había utilizado... lo cual entendí que fue una "pista" para que yo siguiera usando ese término... lo cual hice y todos contentos. 

Preguntas o comentarios adicionales son bienvenidos.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> ... para mi es mas facil la traduccion.  Me gusta mas.


Se me olvidaba comentarte... a mí me gusta más la traducción --creo que porque llevo más tiempo como traductora que como intérprete. Quizás en unos años cambie de opinión. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Se me olvidaba comentarte... a mí me gusta más la traducción --creo que porque llevo más tiempo como traductora que como intérprete. Quizás en unos años cambie de opinión.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 

Hola Laura!

Definitivamente a mi también me gusta más la traducción sobre todo por la flexibilidad que me ofrece al trabajar.  (trabajo a mi conveniencia)  Por otro lado, en cuanto a la interpretación, un defecto que tengo, es el hábito de maestra, y en ocasiones trato de corregir al interlocutor!   La cual no creo que sea habilidad requerida para el interprete.   Trato de alejarme de mi modalidad de maestra y disfrutar nada mas. 

Saludos,

Maria Guadalupe


----------



## lauranazario

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Por otro lado, en cuanto a la interpretación, un defecto que tengo, es el hábito de maestra, y en ocasiones trato de corregir al interlocutor!


¡Qué bueno que estamos teniendo esta conversación en público y para beneficios de todos los Foreros!

Una de las cosas que todo intérprete debe recordar es que NO debemos interferir en las expresiones del que habla. Ello significa no corregir, no clarificar, no explicar. Queda de parte de las personas que hacen uso de nuestros servicios el hacerse entender entre sí.

Por ejemplo, si estoy sirviendo de intérprete entre un paciente que sólo habla español y un médico que sólo habla inglés y éste se dirige al paciente en un registro más alto del que el paciente pueda entender, o si le da una explicación demasiado cargada de terminología incomprensible para el paciente, SE SUPONE que el intérprete no resuma ni corrija ni explique ya que esa no es su labor. El intérprete es sólo un facilitador, un ente "transparente", y estaría fuera de los parámetros éticos el que introdujera algún tipo de 'interferencia' a modo de comentarios adicionales o de clarificaciones que no están presentes en el diálogo real entre las dos personas involucradas.

A vaces es difícil resistir la tentación, pero ese tipo de "ayuda" es algo que NO se debe hacer.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## swift_precision

lauranazario
 
Por ejemplo said:
			
		

> facilitador[/u], un ente "transparente", y estaría fuera de los parámetros éticos el que introdujera algún tipo de 'interferencia' a modo de comentarios adicionales o de clarificaciones que no están presentes en el diálogo real entre las dos personas involucradas.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Entonces lauran, ¿qué debe hacer el paciente si no la entiende toda la terminología?  ¿Debe pedirle que al médico clarifique o simplifique el mensaje? ¿Qué pasaría si al proveerle el médico una explicación (segunda vez) al paciente todavía no la entiende?


----------



## lauranazario

swift_precision said:
			
		

> Entonces lauran, ¿qué debe hacer el paciente si no la entiende toda la terminología?  ¿Debe pedirle que al médico clarifique o simplifique el mensaje? ¿Qué pasaría si al proveerle el médico una explicación (segunda vez) al paciente todavía no la entiende?


Excelentes preguntas, Swift.
Por ética profesional, un intérprete NO DEBE "meterse" en la conversación que las dos personas están teniendo, no puede influir ni a un lado ni al otro.

Si el médico está dando un diagnóstico ultra técnico o enredado y el paciente se queda con cara de no entender ni pío, el intérprete NO DEBE hacer un aparte y decir "doctor, el paciente no entiende" o decirle al paciente "pídele al doctor que te explique más despacio". 
Lo mismo sucede cuando un intérprete jurídico está interpretando el testimonio de un testigo... no le puedes preguntar a la persona "entendiste bien lo que te dijo el abogado?" El intérprete NUNCA debe intervenir. Para todos fines prácticos, "no existimos". A eso es a lo que me refiero cuando decía que un buen intérprete es totalmente "transparente".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

swift_precision said:
			
		

> Entonces lauran, ¿qué debe hacer el paciente si no la entiende toda la terminología? ¿Debe pedirle que al médico clarifique o simplifique el mensaje? ¿Qué pasaría si al proveerle el médico una explicación (segunda vez) al paciente todavía no la entiende?



Hola swift_precision:

En lo personal, me ha sucedido que al interpretar uso el mismo nivel de lenguage usado por la persona que habla.  Si la otra persona no entiende, voltea y me pregunta a mí, pero la pregunta que me hace yo la hago directamente a la otra persona.  Es decir, si el paciente no entiende lo que el médico está diciendo y me lo pregunta, yo hago la misma pregunta al médico, en los términos en que me haya preguntado.  El chiste, como dice Laura, es sólo decir lo que ellos están diciendo, nunca intervenir ni agregar o quitar cosas.  Una vez estaba yo interpretando entre mi jefe y una empleada, y cuando ella contestó con lenguage soez yo me tuve que limitar a repetir lo que ella había dicho.  Mi jefe entonces volteó y me preguntó directamente "Are you sure that is what she said?", simplemente le confirmé que sí.  El entendimiento es entre ellos, el intérprete debe guardarse la tentación de corregir o explicar.

Saludos


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con ustedes, Laura y I love Translating, y es precisamente por los demasiados años pasados como maestra que mil veces prefiero abstenerme de hacer interpretación simultanea.  Hay que tener la ética necesaria para conducirse en la manera que describen ustedes.  

Las admiro completamente!


----------



## swift_precision

lauranazario said:
			
		

> "doctor, el paciente no entiende" o decirle al paciente "pídele al doctor que te explique más despacio".
> 
> no le puedes preguntar a la persona "entendiste bien lo que te dijo el abogado?" El intérprete NUNCA debe intervenir.
> Saludos,
> LN


 
hahahahahaha ay díos mío...that was quite funny.  I can just picture those scenarios in my mind now haha....


El chiste, como dice Laura, es sólo decir lo que ellos están diciendo, nunca intervenir ni agregar o quitar cosas. Una vez estaba yo interpretando entre mi jefe y una empleada, y cuando ella contestó con lenguage soez yo me tuve que limitar a repetir lo que ella había dicho. Mi jefe entonces volteó y me preguntó directamente "Are you sure that is what she said?", simplemente le confirmé que sí. El entendimiento es entre ellos, el intérprete debe guardarse la tentación de corregir o explicar.

hahahaha Entonce translating crees que comitiste un error por limitar lo que había dicho la empleada?


----------



## swift_precision

jaja..something I just thought of....

I don't know if either you (Maria), Lauran, or translating have found yourself in this position but what if one of the people (or possibly both) for whom you are interpreting says something sooo funny that you have to laugh? What would you do in that situation?


----------



## lauranazario

I love translating said:
			
		

> En lo personal, me ha sucedido que al interpretar uso el mismo nivel de lenguage usado por la persona que habla.


Oh, MUY cierto... siempre hay que conservar "el registro". 

"El registro" es el tono de informalidad, coloquialismo o erudición con que se exprese la persona. Por ejemplo, si alguien usa mucha jerga técnica o si se expresa con palabras rimbombantes, el intérprete no debe "bajar le registro"... o sea, no debe sustituir por equivalencias más simples/sencillas o entendibles. 

Por otro lado, si una persona se expresa con coloquialismos o frases hechas, es preciso buscar equivalencias igualmente coloquiales. Por ejemplo, si un testigo dijera _"at the time I didn't give a damn"_ (coloquial) al preguntársele porqué disparó el arma, habría que intepretarlo de manera igualmente coloquial: _"en ese momento me importó un pepino/un pito"_ 

El asunto del registro siempre es un gran reto.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

swift_precision said:
			
		

> I don't know if either you (Maria), Lauran, or translating have found yourself in this position but what if one of the people (or possibly both) for whom you are interpreting says something sooo funny that you have to laugh? What would you do in that situation?


En deposiciones de testigos o en interpretaciones entre médico-paciente nunca me ha pasado eso (por lo general no están contando situaciones graciosas)... pero... da la casualidad que en una intepretación de conferencia que hice, el orador terminó su ponencia con un chiste. Esta interpretación la estaba haciendo en consecutiva (él hacía pausas para que yo interpretara)... y mientras iba escuchando el chiste me estaba entrando el "pánico" de que al traducirlo fuera a perder la gracia... pero afortunadamente no fue así. La gente se rió bastante. No me preguntes qué fue el chiste porque no recuerdo. 

Ah, una cosa muy particular que le sucede en ocasiones a los intérpretes... a menudo cuando nos preguntan _"bueno, ¿y qué dijo la persona, qué detalles ofreció?"_, es muy frecuente que no recordemos mucho de la situación.   Es que, como dije anteriormente, dedicamos la mayor parte de nuestro esfuerzo mental a la memoria a corto plazo para recordar planteamientos breves en consecutiva o seguirle el hilo a las oraciones en simultánea. Tengo amigos que son intérpretes jurídicos que me cuentan que al día siguiente de trabajar en tal o cual caso ya no pueden recordar los pormenores que se ventilaron en corte. Creo que es una técnica para no confundirse en el próximo caso que les toque trabajar. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Philippa

lauranazario said:
			
		

> ¡Qué bueno que estamos teniendo esta conversación en público y para beneficios de todos los Foreros!
> ....
> Preguntas o comentarios adicionales son bienvenidos


¡Qué tema facinante! (no sé por qué me interesa tanto   )

Bueno, unas preguntitas, espero que no os moleste ..... ¿Se consideran que los intérpretes tienen un trabajo con más status que los traductores? ¿Se consideran que interpretar es más exigente que traducir? ¿Hay mucho menos intérpretes que traductores? ¿ Cobran más en general los intérpretes que los traductores?

Me encantan los relatos de interpretar ¿Tenéis más?

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## ILT

swift_precision said:
			
		

> ... Entonce translating crees que comitiste un error por limitar lo que había dicho la empleada?



Hola swift_precision:

De hecho no limité lo que ella había dicho, ella utilizó lenguaje soez y yo tuve que repetirlo, y como no son palabras que acostumbre a usar (y mucho menos en el trabajo), entonces como que a mi jefe le extrañó que las hubiera dicho.   
Por lo que respecta a qué hacer si alguien dice algo chistoso, no me ha sucedido, pero me pasó una vez que como bien comenta Laura se concentra uno tanto en hacer el cambio de idioma, que una persona dijo simplemente No, yo también lo dije! Por ejemplo:

Persona 1: ¿Lo viste parado en la puerta?

   Yo: Did you see him standing at the door?

     Persona 2: No

     Yo: No 


   El que preguntaba simplemente me miró con cara de “_eso_ sí lo entendí”.


 Pero es parte del trabajo, repetir absolutamente todo, no debe uno asumir que la otra persona pudo entender una parte tan pequeña como un simple no.


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¡Qué tema facinante! (no sé por qué me interesa tanto   )
> Bueno, unas preguntitas, espero que no os moleste .....
> 1. ¿Se consideran que los intérpretes tienen un trabajo con más status que los traductores?
> 2. ¿Se consideran que interpretar es más exigente que traducir?


¡No me molesta para nada, mujer!  Respondo por partes...

*1. ¿Se consideran que los intérpretes tienen un trabajo con más status que los traductores?* 
Bueno, pienso que esa podría ser una opinión que varía mucho de persona en persona... habrá algunos que piensen que el trabajo de cierta clase de intérprete sea más "glamosoro" o que les confiera mayor "status".
Quizás muchas personas "idealizan" a un intérprete que trabaje en las Naciones Unidas y le dan más "valor o prestigio" a su labor... pero creo que eso se debe más al lugar donde trabajan que a la naturaleza propia del trabajo.
Además, habrá otras personas que piensen que un intérprete jurídico sea más "importante" que un intérprete médico... pero una vez más, ello se puede deber al hecho de que la persona misma le imparta su propia definición de 'prestigio' a una rama sobre la otra. Ambas son ramas profesionales muy importantes, pero puede que "Juan" piense que la rama legal es más prestigiosa mientras que "María" puede pensar que lo sea la medicina... y por ende, ese prestigio podría "extenderse" al intérprete de que se desempeña en una u otra rama.

En cuanto a los traductores vs. intérpretes... no sé si uno se considera 'mejor' o 'más importante' que el otro. Me es difícil responderte porque en mi mente no hay competencia entre ambos ya que cada uno tiene su propio talento, su propia valía, su propio espacio.

*2. ¿Se considera que interpretar es más exigente que traducir? *
En mi opinión personal, sí. Interpretar requiere unas destrezas inmediatas, algo que es muy difícil de dominar... pero la desventaja es que cuando las palabras salen por la boca del intérprete ya no se pueden modificar. 
Por otro lado, los traductores tenemos más tiempo para detenernos a pensar, a reformular, a consultar fuentes y a editar nuestros escritos para brindar un producto más 'terminado' o 'pulido' (esa es la mayor ventaja, pero es algo que ciertamente no todo el mundo sabe hacer)... pero el trabajo carece de la inmediatez.

En mi caso en particular, fui traductora antes que intérprete... y sigo desempeñándome como traductora en mayor proporción a lo que lo hago como intérprete. Además, me encantan los diccionarios, buscar equivalencias, hacer un poco de investigación. _So maybe I'm just a tiny bit biased_. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> 3. ¿Hay mucho menos intérpretes que traductores?
> 4. ¿ Cobran más en general los intérpretes que los traductores?


*3. ¿Hay mucho menos intérpretes que traductores?* 
Definitivamente, sí. Las exigencias mentales de un intérprete son más difíciles de dominar por una persona que no haya tenido un entrenamiento formal en las diversas técnicas de interpretación... y también hay que tomar en cuenta que no hay demasiados sitios donde se enseñe interpretación como una carrera (a diferencia de la traducción, que es más fácil verla como una concentración en un mayor número de universidades).

_In the real world_ es más probable que una persona X tenga, por necesidad, que darse a la tarea de traducir un texto, ya sea en la escuela, en la universidad o en su trabajo... se arma de un buen diccionario y/o un libro de gramática y se dedica a hacer la traducción. 

Este no es el caso con la interpretación ya que en muy pocas ocasiones una persona X podría verse en la necesidad de tener que servir de intérprete dentro de las circunstancias usuales de su diario vivir (a menos que venga un pariente del extranjero o que el jefe de la división internacional esté de visita en la oficina). O sea, que salvo en contadísimas excepciones (y a veces nunca) ni 'Juan' ni 'María' se verán en la necesidad de interpretar y por ende no tienen forma de desarrollar las capacidades mentales inherentes a la profesión. 

Como existen más probabilidades de que alguien pueda 'familiarizarse' con la traducción (y le guste y lo convierta en su carrera) hay menos intérpretes que traductores. Además --y esto es muy importante-- no toda persona que se dedica a la traducción tiene que pasar obligatoriamente por un proceso de exámenes y certificación (como lo es el caso de los intérpretes jurídicos y médicos), aspecto que 'facilita' el que más personas opten por una carrera en traducción sin la necesidad (o el deseo) de certificarse.

*4. ¿Cobran más en general los intérpretes que los traductores?*
Generalmente, los intérpretes cobran por hora, o por día completo de trabajo o medio día de trabajo. Algunos intérpretes jurídicos que conozco cobran un "appearance fee" para compensar el hecho de que tienen que reservar el día Z para el caso Q... y cuando llegan al tribunal se encuentran con que ha habido una suspensión de la vista de ese día. Así que para no perder el día completo, ellos cobran por el mero hecho de presentarse en corte, trabajen o no trabajen.

Cúanto puede cobrar un intérprete por día o por hora está dictado por las exigencias del mercado local. Tengo entendido que en PR "_the going rate_ para un intérprete jurídico es unos $75-85 la hora... pero no estoy 100% segura ya que yo no soy parte de ese círculo profesional.

Localmente, los traductores pueden cobrar por página, por palabra o por proyecto, según prefieran. Yo personalmente siempre trato de cotizar por palabra, estableciendo un precio para lenguaje 'regular' y otro para material altamente técnico.

¿Ahora quién cobra más o gana más? No sé, creo que depende de la cantidad de trabajo que le llegue a uno.  Hay sus semanas buenas y sus semanas flojas...

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Philippa said:
			
		

> Me encantan los relatos de interpretar ¿Tenéis más?
> Saludos
> Philippa


Una anécdota un tanto cómica... sucedió cuando fui a la segunda parte del examen de certificación como intérprete médico, en la porción de consecutiva.

La situación que se presentaba en la porción de consecutiva era un paciente que le relataba al médico los pormenores de una caída que había sufrido en el trabajo. En una parte el paciente estaba diciendo que resbaló por las escaleras, extendió el brazo derecho para tratar de detener la caída, se torció la muñeca hacia atrás cuando cayó al piso y en la yema de su pulgar se enterró pedazos de vidrio que había en el suelo.

Lo gracioso es que JUSTO cuando terminé de interpretar esa porción, me di cuenta que yo había estado extendiendo mi brazo derecho, virando la muñeca hacia atrás y tocándome la yema del pulgar a la misma vez que las palabras salían de mi boca. O sea, ¡que me puse a "actuar" el parlamento!!!! 

La dama que administró el examen no me dijo nada en ningún momento ni objetó mis ademanes... creo que se dió cuenta que los estaba haciendo inconscientemente, como una "ayuda mental" que me permitió seguirle el hilo al relato.  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Luis Flores

Creo tener claro que, quien traduce es la persona que, por medio de la lectura de un texto, traduce (casi literalmente) dicho escrito. Por el contrario, un intérprete es quién, de acuerdo a su conocimiento del idioma, interpreta las ideas para brindarle más claridad y firmeza al contenido de la conversación. 
Es mi humilde opinión.
Chausito


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Yo estudio traducción e interpretación, voy a empezar 3º este año y mi carrera dura 4 años.

Pero estoy un poco desanimada últimamente porque he oído decir que los traductores no ganan bien en España... 

A mí me atrae mucho más la interpretación pero no sé si tendré esa capacidad.

Alguno de vosotros es intérprete de alemán->español? Yo cuando terminé podré traducir español, inglés, alemán, portugués (y me estoy encargando de aprender bien francés)... pero no sé si algún día podré ser intérprete de alemán->español... últimamente esa idea me atrae mucho aunque yo de la universidad sólo saldré preparada para interpretación de inglés->español.


----------



## lauranazario

Luis Flores said:
			
		

> Por el contrario, un intérprete es quién, de acuerdo a su conocimiento del idioma, interpreta las ideas para brindarle más claridad y firmeza al contenido de la conversación.


Permíteme disentir un poco aquí. El BUEN intérprete no brinda clarificaciones ni aporta 'firmeza' a cualquier planteamiento. El BUEN intérprete sólo transfiere (de un idioma a otro) el planteamiento que fue expresado por una persona --tal y como fue expresado-- por vía oral... SIN que su juicio u opinión personal venga a convertirse en 'parte' del intercambio. El buen intérprete no simplifica ni abunda, no 'editorializa'... sólo se limita a 'repetir' con el mismo grado de erudición o de coloquialismo todo aquello que dijo la persona X o la persona Y.

Un ejemplo:
- Médico informa al paciente: usted tiene una condición congénita que se refleja en el miocardio.
- BUEN intérprete dice: _you have a congenital condition that is reflected in the myocardium._
- MAL intérprete dice: _you have a condition present since birth that is reflected in the lining of your heart_. (Aquí el intérprete está "interfiriendo" para se brindar una 'explicación' que en ningún momento estuvo presente en las palabras del médico. El mal intérprete decidió --por cuenta propia-- que el paciente no entendería lo que significa 'congénito' ni 'miocardio' y bajó el registro, que es el grado de erudición o coloquialismo, para el alegado beneficio del paciente. Esta decisión arbitraria queda completamente fuera del deber real de un intérprete).

Espero que esto te ayude a entender mejor la función real de un intérprete.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Philippa

Laura, muchas gracias por tus tres respuestas minuciosas, concienzudas y profundas (¡ya ves, quiero todas las traducciones de la palabra thorough!) de mis preguntas. ¡Muuuuy interesante!
_Thank you for taking so much trouble _  
Un saludo cariñoso
Philippa


----------



## lauranazario

Siempre un placer, Philippa... acá todos estamos encantados de compartir nuestras experiencias y de abundar sobre un tema que puede beneficiar a tantos Foreros. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lauranazario

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Yo estudio traducción e interpretación, voy a empezar 3º este año y mi carrera dura 4 años.
> 
> Pero estoy un poco desanimada últimamente porque he oído decir que los traductores no ganan bien en España...
> 
> A mí me atrae mucho más la interpretación pero no sé si tendré esa capacidad.


Hola Krauter.
Me deja perpleja un poco eso que has dicho de que "no sabes si tendrás esa capacidad".

En tu carrera de traducción e interpretación, ¿no estás recibiendo entrenamiento en las destrezas de interpretación simultánea y consecutiva? No me refiero datos teóricos o la historia de la interpretación, sino a prácticas o "laboratorios" (en vivo) que te ayuden a desarrollar dichas destrezas.

Hago la pregunta porque únicamente por medio de la educación práctica podrás determinar si tienes el "talento" para hacer interpretación en el mundo real.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## joy23

Hola a todos:

He llegado por casualidad a este hilo, y no he podido resistirme a responder, aunque sea de hace tiempo. Soy traductora e intérprete, y como Krauter, he estudiado la carrera de 4 años en España. Ahora supongo que ya habrá terminado, pero sólo quería aclarar que sí, que en la carrera nos dan clases prácticas en laboratorio de interpretación simultánea y de interpretación consecutiva. Si no, como dice Laura, no hay manera de poder interpretar en la vida real.

Mientras leía el problema de los chistes, he recordado algo que me pasó a mí interpretando relacionado con el tema. Estaba en una rueda de prensa, interpretando a un tenista antes de un partido, y el tenista contó una anécdota sobre el hotel donde estaba, las habitaciones, y el descoloque propio de alguien que tiene jet-lag con bastante gracia. Según yo lo iba interpretando, me costó mucho contener la risa. Eso es muy importante: no reírte mientras interpretas, porque, como bien dice Laura, tienes que ser "transparente", o "invisible". Me las compuse como pude (aunque debo decir que solté una pequeña carcajada), pero es una situación divertida .

Un saludo a todos los traductores y/o intérpretes que andan por aquí!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Curioso debate éste que más parece propio del foro cultural que del lingüístico...
Tengo casi 20 años de experiencia como intérprete y anécdotas como para llenar un libro. Me remito a dos:
En más de una ocasión, se dirige hacia mí uno de los interlocutores y me dice: "esto que te voy a decir no lo traduzcas". Vale, si no es para traducir, ¿para qué me vienen con cuentos?, y después el otro interlocutor va a preguntar "¿qué ha dicho?. Pues una vez, interpretando en una feria de muestras entre un andaluz y un portugués, me dice el andaluz: "esto no lo traduzcas, pero a los portugueses se les engaña fácilmente y, ese producto que traen es anticuado y feo". Los portugueses suelen entender el español, pero no cuando se habla con acento andaluz cerrado. El portugués: "¿Qué dice?" y yo respondí:  "que su línea de productos de Vd. es muy interesante y con buenas perspectivas de mercado". Mentí descaradamente, pero me pareció lo más oportuno.
En un ocasión, un invitado extranjero se dirigió a mí en privado para ver si yo podía ayudarle a obtener ciertos "servicios profesionales". Tuve que decir de forma educada que eso estaba fuera del ámbito de mi prestación. Siguió insistiendo, y le remití a los anuncios que en España se publican en muchos periódicos.


----------

